# 92.35# BlueCat



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This Blue was caught on the first day of the DuraCats Championship it weighed in at 92.35# this team finished second place in our tournament..................Doc


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

That is one HUGHE fish!!!! Where was that tournment held?


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> That is one HUGHE fish!!!! Where was that tournment held?


Mt Vernon Indiana


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Really impressive. Congratulations to the anglers!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are the catfish tourneys total weight of multiple fish or single fish? If total multiple weight, what was the winning weight and was this the biggest single fish? Cannot imagine catching a freshwater fish that large.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift,

two day total of 6 fish each day 188#

Doc


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Now that is one hellova fish!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great fish!!! I would love to catch one like that!

Doc- is that the same area Lynn caught here 88# a couple years back? If so, same fish possibly?


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I want a flathead that big!!!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian, Lynn's fish was caught around Leavenworth and then released up river toward Louisville. I can't remember the name of the ramp. But there have been several big fish caught in tournaments in that area. Hopefully he is one of hundreds close to 100 lb fish I hope to catch one day....


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That Blue is a beast!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

nice looking fish congrats on the top finish


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Massive fish, but I tell you, it doesn't compare to Lynn's 88 # picture!


----------

